# Buying Disney giftcards @ Target the best deal?



## Sushi2Go (Jul 22, 2022)

Should I buy the Disney giftcards for 5% off red card? Are there any better options out there? I looked at the Target discount site and it seems like the prices are the same at Disney site.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 22, 2022)

We considered doing this before our Disney trip but didn't because you can't load the Disney giftcards on to the Disney app to use at the parks and a lot is app based now. If you plan on using them for souvenirs at gift shops or at a sit-down restaurant, then it would be worth it, but for paying for ride extras or food stands, it's on the app.


----------



## smarthuddle (Jul 22, 2022)

That’s what I did. I have a BJs membership as well and while the gift cards are cheaper that ticket price ($500 for $480) the 5% off is still the better deal


----------



## Sushi2Go (Jul 22, 2022)

deleted.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Jul 22, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> We considered doing this before our Disney trip but didn't because you can't load the Disney giftcards on to the Disney app to use at the parks and a lot is app based now. If you plan on using them for souvenirs at gift shops or at a sit-down restaurant, then it would be worth it, but for paying for ride extras or food stands, it's on the app.



Good to know, thank you. I was planning to use it mainly to pay for entry tickets.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 22, 2022)

Sushi2Go said:


> Good to know, thank you. I was planning to use it mainly to pay for entry tickets.



You may already know this and if so, disregard. But if not, make sure you also have reservations for the day as well as your tickets. You need both to gain entry, tickets alone won't cut it anymore.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jul 25, 2022)

Back in the day we used to get out TM discount and red card on gift cards.  It was a nice way to get a significant discount on Disney tickets


----------

